# Cube meetup in Syracuse, NY!



## HelpCube (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm planning to have an unofficial cube meetup in the food court at Carousel mall in syracuse, ny. Tentative date would be July 26, 2010 at 11:00 am.

If this is in the wrong section, would be nice if somebody moved it. 

This can serve as a prep for nationals for my fellow northeasterners 

Hope at least a few people can make it! I know there are some of you around liverpool and stuff! 

EDIT: PM ME IF YOU ARE 95%+ SURE THAT YOU WILL BE THERE. I WANT A ROUGH HEADCOUNT JUST TO KNOW HOW MANY PEOPLE TO EXPECT.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 19, 2010)

sounds like a great idea. Might come


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 19, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> sounds like a great idea. Might come



Awesome! might be a bit of a drive from dc, but it would be awesome if you could make it.


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 19, 2010)

cmon guys, I don't wanna be the only one there


----------



## Owen (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in Ithaca. Could come, but I doubt it.


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just asking why do you call it unofficial cube meetup there are no official cube meerup's. XD


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 19, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> Just asking why do you call it unofficial cube meetup there are no official cube meerup's. XD



Just to clarify


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 20, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like a great idea. Might come
> ...



Im in CT for summer


----------



## alexbruso (Jul 20, 2010)

I live in Albany NY. It isnt far of a drive for me. Unfortunately, I'll be away for the week!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd be there without a doubt.

EDIT: Oh wait its a meetup not a competition...I probably wont be there.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 20, 2010)

I could go there, only like a 3 hour drive from where i live.


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 21, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> I could go there, only like a 3 hour drive from where i live.



awesome!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 21, 2010)

I used to live in Rochester.
Pity...I'd like to go...


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 22, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> I used to live in Rochester.
> Pity...I'd like to go...



that sucks. Rochester is really close.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 22, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> I could go there, only like a 3 hour drive from where i live.



If this he goes hes bringing me so that would make 2 of us.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 22, 2010)

If it was on a weekend, I could go, but its not, so I can't


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 22, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> xFear of Napalm said:
> 
> 
> > I could go there, only like a 3 hour drive from where i live.
> ...



sweet! i might be able to bring a friend or two, so that would be 4 or 5. Hoping for as many people as we can get, maybe like 50 or something and fill up half the food court


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 23, 2010)

need to know if you guys are coming or not


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 26, 2010)

I NEED TO KNOW IF ANYBODY IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 26, 2010)

I live in the UK, so no.


----------



## joey (Jul 26, 2010)

Me, faz and forte are driving up together. So we'll be there, maybe a little late though.


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Jan 2, 2014)

If any of you want to hang out/meet up and cube, I'm right in the Rochester area and I don't mind a drive (won't have my license until *HOPEFULLY* the 29th of this year [2014], if I pass my road test (((fingers crossed!!!)))), but I'd be glad to meet up. There aren't excessive amounts of cubers out here.


----------

